# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Радующая тенденция...

## AC

За последний месяц с небольшим на сайте целых 16 (!) приличных обновлений. Это радует. Так держать!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Стараемся :-) Спасибо!

----------


## Дилетант

Обновление в разделе "мемориал". По поводу Пензы - памятник посвящён героям Великой отечественной. При перегрузке (доставлен с полигона откуда-то из Казахстана, кажется) родные крылья Су обломились, приварили другие от МиГа (тоже доставляли специально). После установки райкомы начали требовать такого же счастья и себе. В результате ещё несколько самолётов (уже без хирургии) установлены в нескольких райцентрах области, в частности, в Лунино
и в Колышлее.
 Особый интерес вызывает то, что списанные самолёты выделялись в "градостроительных целях", что немало веселило руководство выделяющей части. Транспортировка осуществлялась по ночам, поскольку неожиданная сцепка с боевой техникой и странными документами на "стройматериалы" неизменно вызывала большой интерес сотрудников ГАИ.

----------

